# Tank Mates for blood parrots



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have 2 small (2-3inch) blood parrots, I am setting up a 55 gal tank for them and wonder what would be suitable tankmates. I have a fluval 405 filter system and am thinking of going with a sand or very fine gravel bottom.


----------

